# Hiring and driving RV in USA



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Trying to plan a trip to USA next year, 4 adult males, hiring an RV. Thinking of flying to Boston then hire car and drive to NY for a couple of days then hire a van and drive down east coast to Florida taking around 2 to 3 weeks. Anyone done anything similar who could give some advice/help. Would we need international driving licenses or is uk ok? What other documentation would be required ie, visa's etc?

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have twice hired RV's in Florida (once from near Orlando - good vehicle, well equipped and in a great condition) and once from Miami (the total opposite of the Orlando experience so simply reverse all of those characteristics).

In the first one (2 weeks) we did Northern Florida; over to the Kennedy Space Centre, North to Jacksonville, West to Blue Water Springs, Homosassa and then the Gulf coast - great trip

The second time (again for 2 weeks) we did the Everglades - great and then the Keys (not so great) to Key West and then flew for a day trip to Fort Jackson. Nothing like as good a trip.

For both of these we only needed UK driving licences and passports (and credit cards) and while the paperwork in each case took about 45 minutes, it was straightforward.

Enjoy your planning and enjoy the trip - the State Parks that we stayed in were stunning and we booked the specific pitches on line before we left the UK, we would totally recommend them, they are clean, well equipped and very economic.

Dave


----------



## marc4242 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dave

How did you find the cost of the RV and gas? I've just been looking at photos of a volcanoe in Yellowstone, and would love to do a trip over. I was wondering about the viability of taking our own campervan though. What was not so good about the Keys?

Marc


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha ha, Yellowstone is only 2,750 miles away from NY. Even at $4 a US gallon it will cost big bucks. Far better to rent in AZ or CA where all the big parks and memorable places are.

RV rental is not cheap.!!! But the time you pay the 'starter-pack' CDW, fuel and campgrounds. It all adds up to very expensive. 
Personally a regular fly-drive works out much cheaper and clean beds all the time.

Ray.

Cruise America: Class C Motor Homes, RV Rentals and Sales
www.cruiseamerica.com/ - Similar to Cruise America: Class C Motor Homes, RV Rentals and Sales
With 140 rental locations, Cruise America RV Rentals is your go-to place for Class C motor homes.
Rent an RV - RV Rental Hot Deals - Used RV Hot Deals - Buy an RV
Camping World RV Rentals - Specializing in One way or Round Trip
www.campingworld.com/rvrentals/ - Similar to Camping World RV Rentals - Specializing in One way or Round Trip
Are you looking to rent an RV in or around Chicago, IL? Then you have found the number one source of RV products and accessories and the nation's largest ...
Locate an RV Rental | Go RVing
gorving.com/where-to-find/rentals - Similar to Locate an RV Rental | Go RVing
GoRVing.com offers a locator that can identify the recreation vehicle rentals that are located closest to you. Find your rental today.
El Monte RV: RV Rentals, Recreational Vehicle, Motorhome and ...
www.elmonterv.com/ - Similar to El Monte RV: RV Rentals, Recreational Vehicle, Motorhome and ...
El Monte RV is America's premier RV rental and sales company with locations nationwide! Luxury Class A Bus Style & Class C Family Comfort Style ...
RV Rentals Arizona: Motorhomes, Campers, Travel Trailers For ...
www.rvrentaloutlet.com/ - Similar to RV Rentals Arizona: Motorhomes, Campers, Travel Trailers For ...
We are the premier RV Rentals service to the Phoenix, AZ area. We rent motor homes and RVs, offer RV storage and used RV sales. International renters ...
RV Rentals of Orlando
www.rvrentalsoforlando.com/ - Similar to RV Rentals of Orlando
RV Rentals of Orlando offers a variety of RV rentals to the Orlando area.
Motor Homes Rent, RV Rentals from RVRental.com
www.moturis.com/ - Similar to Motor Homes Rent, RV Rentals from RVRental.com
RVRental.com rental centers are conveniently located across the U.S. near major airport. Powered by Camping World, the world's largest supplier of RV parts, ...
RV Rental & RV Sales - Road Bear RV USA


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

marc4242 said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> How did you find the cost of the RV and gas? I've just been looking at photos of a volcanoe in Yellowstone, and would love to do a trip over. I was wondering about the viability of taking our own campervan though. What was not so good about the Keys?
> 
> Marc


I did a one way in September/October 6504 miles Seattle to Washington DC. I averaged 10 to 12 mpg (US gals) and the cost of petrol was $1969 Ford E350 chassis. Most hire vehicles are petrol and automatic which is the reason.

No problems camping and driving in Yelowstone.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

We hired an R V in California about 4 years ago intending to drive to Las Vegas, but to hire in one state & return in another was very expensive. We were advised to return to were we collected it & then fly to Vegas & re-hire. It being to cheaper to fly. 
Not sure if this would apply but worth investigating.
Apart from that, no problems really enjoyed it.
Alan


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I hired from El Monte in San Fran and drove up the west coast to Oregon then across to Yellowstone, then on to Mt Rushmore, back via Salt Lake, Bryce, Monument Valley, Grand Canyon, Las Vegas, and Yosemite.

We had a 30ft Rv with a V10 gas engine, it wasn't too bad, I can't say I bothered much about how much I used, it's just gotta be done...

But importantly if you want to stay on Yellowstone, you need to book your slot way in advance, it will be booked solid months ahead.

Similarly for Yosemite, I stayed week in both and they were easily the most expensive stop-overs I did.

HTH

Gerry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The most expensive and basic campground/car park we found was just outside SanFran.

http://www.sanfranciscorvpark.com/

Ray.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> The most expensive and basic campground/car park we found was just outside SanFran.
> 
> http://www.sanfranciscorvpark.com/
> 
> Ray.


Wow! Ray that is expensive.............

Next year I'm thinking of doing a six month tour covering most of the parks, I'm hoping to get away with $25-35 a night. $100 a day inclusive.

I'm still toying with the idea of buying a RV and selling it when I'm done.

It's tempting, hiring looks real expensive for that long.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

cater_racer said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > The most expensive and basic campground/car park we found was just outside SanFran.
> ...


For any extended tour buying a cheap one and selling after is the way I would go now. Annual insurance about $900 to $1200 and thats it.
If you google MESA RV DEALERS you will find dozens but also on almost every corner there will be a few for sale by owners. Then there 'Craigs-List' but beware on there.!

There are clubs that will give very cheap campgrounds as well as Passport America for $39 a year for half price sites.
Casinos are the best value except in Vegas. Locklin is my favorite.

Ray.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/rvs/4240340285.html

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/rvs/4240325842.html

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/rvs/4240164536.html


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we did a one-way rental via Cruise America back in 2007 - one of these in fact - http://www.cruiseamerica.com/rent/our_vehicles/standard_rv.aspx. It's a Ford based unit and was pretty gutless compared to European motorhomes, but it did what was needed.

We picked it up in Atlanta and dropped it off in Orlando via various places in Florida

the upside for us was that during the period between paying the deposit and getting it refunded 2 weeks later the $/£ exchange rate had moved a fair bit so even allowing for currency charges, got more back than we paid out!!


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Charlievan,

I would think carefully about the distance you would be travelling. With only 2 to 3 weeks you would have little chance to look around as you go. Just travelling around Florida would take up your time. It might be better as others have intimated to use air or rail to get there and then do a tour.

We spent 3 months in florida over the winter and hired a villa (bungalow) which was great, but the distances we had to travel to travel to other parts was amazing.

Have a great time.

Gary.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

cater_racer said:


> I'm still toying with the idea of buying a RV and selling it when I'm done.
> 
> It's tempting, hiring looks real expensive for that long.


This is a good site similar to our Autotrader but for RV`s

http://www.rvtrader.com/


----------



## FernandoSanders (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes ,really it is very good website for RV'S. They are having wide range of RV's online.Getting parts of RV's is really very good experience.


----------



## FernandoSanders (Jan 30, 2014)

The RV will be very good option for the trip. We have also experienced the same trip and affordable price. When you are Traveling with family, then RV is more comfortable. Yes ,for very long distance it may be costly .we really enjoyed it.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*campervan usa*

we did Florida 2years ago did the booking with campervan uk in Plymouth could not get it any cheaper by direct we have used this firm 6 times in aus n/z has some one says make sure you book your sites maybe 10 month's in advance you get the snow birds down they are only allowed 3-4 weeks per stay so they go round in a circle for 6months and private sites are very expensive in Florida parking is the hardest part kenny


----------



## FernandoSanders (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes, rightly said for long distance RV ‘s are best option and this helps to enjoy whole trip very comfortable and efficient way. We have just bought used class C RV vehicle for next trip.


----------



## FernandoSanders (Jan 30, 2014)

How to select the superior motor homes? I have some points in selecting the RV from dealer - vintage vehicles, check up of the motor home, size registration & insurance. These points are mention on the blog livingrvlifestyle Are there any more points to consider to select the right type of RV?


----------

